# can i smoke fan leaves?



## sky_svc (Oct 3, 2008)

i have a plant about 4 ft in height with fan leaves but no buds the problem is the plant is dead and i decided to cut all the fan leaves off, my question is are fan leaves smokable? and if so how can i dry them?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 3, 2008)

You sure can

but I wouldn't recommend it

 mine go in the compost bin :aok:


----------



## Alistair (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't smoke sun leaves unless they had trichomes on them.  Some sun leaves have trichomes on them, but often times they have very few trichs on them, and they are worthless for smoke.  Your plant has no flowers on it, so the sun leaves more than likely have no trichs.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 3, 2008)

you do not even need to be cutting leaves off anyway.jmo


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

i dont think i would have made it through high school without the pounds of leaf i smoked.  seems everyone had a zip stuffed with leaf but no bud.  guess it was harder to snatch that from your P's...and were talkin 80's here!


----------

